# Owen and Mandeville dog food



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anybody here feed this dog food? I currently feed California Natural lamb and rice and am wondering how it compares to O&M. I have the opportunity to get a good price on O&M (and the distribution center is located a mere 5 mins. from my house, so I won't have to pay for shipping either!) and I'm trying to figure out if its worth the switch.

Thanks for any info y'all have.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Does anybody here feed this dog food? I currently feed California Natural lamb and rice and am wondering how it compares to O&M. I have the opportunity to get a good price on O&M (and the distribution center is located a mere 5 mins. from my house, so I won't have to pay for shipping either!) and I'm trying to figure out if its worth the switch.
> 
> Thanks for any info y'all have.


Well, I pulled up ingredients lists for the two brands (in similar chicken-rice recipes) and they seem to be very similar. I didn't see an O and M lamb version.

If you post both ingredient lists (or links to the ingredient lists), then we could compare them in detail.

But they look very much alike.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

There are 2 options for O&M:

Here are the ingredients for the Adult "Prime Life Plus":
http://www.ompetproducts.com/products/adult.html

And here are the ingredients for the VIP Ultimate Holistic formula:
http://www.ompetproducts.com/products/vip.html

I'm comparing them to the California Natural Lamb and Rice:
http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=product-detail&pxsl=//product[@id='3']

I agree with you Connie, aside from the main ingredient being different (lamb vs. chicken/turkey), I don't see any other huge differences. Are there any negatives to feeding chicken/turkey vs. lamb?

Maybe I should just stick with what works, regardless of cost. If it ain't broke, then don't fix it. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> .........I agree with you Connie, aside from the main ingredient being different (lamb vs. chicken/turkey), I don't see any other huge differences. Are there any negatives to feeding chicken/turkey vs. lamb?.....


Nope, the negatives that do exist are eliminated by using the no-hormone, no-antibiotic poultry they use. There isn't even any "novelty" about lamb nowadays, the way there was years ago when it was used as a novel protein for allergic dogs.

I don't see any reason not to switch for a good price plus convenience. They look comparable to me.

I'd add salmon oil (which I would anyway, for the Omega 3 EFAs, for all dogs); these are low-fat foods, in canine terms.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, "Connie with a C", for your advice and comments!


----------

